# Show me your voo doo dolls! (Invites)



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

We thought about going that route and came to the same conclusion. There are a few wholsale places online that sell 'em. You could always do that, if you want to spend the money. If I still have any links to them, I'll post them.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I found these voodoo friends key chains last year. They appear to be wrapped/balled yarn. Perhaps an idea? I took a close up for you. Its 2-3 inches.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

There is actually a website that shows you how to make these. http://www.dayu-crafts.com/How_To_Make_a_Real_Voodoo_doll.htm

There are other sites too but this is the one that I remember right off.



MsMeeple said:


> I found these voodoo friends key chains last year. They appear to be wrapped/balled yarn. Perhaps an idea? I took a close up for you. Its 2-3 inches.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Si-cotik said:


> There is actually a website that shows you how to make these. http://www.dayu-crafts.com/How_To_Make_a_Real_Voodoo_doll.htm
> 
> There are other sites too but this is the one that I remember right off.



Ooooh! I Like those!! bookmarking that site


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if this will help or not, but is very easy to do. Just twist some rafia to the basic shape and scraps of fabric keeping in place. Could even have a little tags explaining the colour meanings. Could make the skull masks out of sculpey clay. You ouldnt need the gris gris bag, unless its a detail you like 

http://www.loveandbones.com/CRAFTS.html


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Si-cotik said:


> There is actually a website that shows you how to make these. http://www.dayu-crafts.com/How_To_Make_a_Real_Voodoo_doll.htm
> 
> There are other sites too but this is the one that I remember right off.


Cool site!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Si-cotik said:


> There is actually a website that shows you how to make these. http://www.dayu-crafts.com/How_To_Make_a_Real_Voodoo_doll.htm
> 
> There are other sites too but this is the one that I remember right off.


After looking at that I remembered that is almost exactly how we'd make yarn & cornhusk dolls!

Once again, I've said it too much here lately, so many AWESOME ideas, so little time.

Those would be great to make to give to the ToTers.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I threw this doll together in about 20 minutes. If you had all the materials together, and one other person to help, you could whip them out.  I didn't sew at all. It's just sticks, rafita, twine, a piece of floral foam, hot glue and a scrap of black material. Of course you could make it as elaborate or as primitive as you like.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a book with a few suggestions and a few ideas of my own: 

You can write your invitation on a piece of white paper and roll it up in a scroll. Burnt edges would look cool, but be careful of course. You could also cut the edges and rub dirt on it. That looks cool too. You can put in in an envelope (homemade would be nice) with a mini voodoo doll and little candles like birthday candle size only look like tapers. Adding incense too would be neat. I would pass these out not mail them. 

One of the pics in the book has an old type voodoo doll that is nothing more than a piece of fabric wrapped around a stick and moss like a burrito (hot glue to seal). The moss and a bit of stick hangs out at the ends. Fold another piece of the material around the top part of the fabric and glue it down. That will be the head. More moss should come out of this end of the doll. Add a couple of just noticeable feathers.

Just under the "head" insert another short stick for the arms. You may have to make a hole in the fabric 1st. Tie string around different sections of the body and knot the string. Like a belt at the waist and at the knees. Finish by putting pins in the body. Not like you are stabbing the doll yet, but almost like a sewing stitch just to hold the pins to deliver the doll. 

Thats IT! You can add it to the envelope with your invite, or use it as part of the invite. It is easier done than said.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

There are website where you can buy the little guys in bulk as well, if you don't want or dont have time to make them


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Last year we did a Voodoo/Bayou theme and it was fun and easy.
For my save-the-dates I made little voodoo dolls. (Got the idea from a very creative and talented guy MROCK12079). 
I printed the date and time and the word COME on paper and tore it into small pieces and 'tea stained' it. Then I pinned it to the dolls chest. The doll was just made from twigs I collected from my yard, some muslin fabric and twine. Added a button eye and some feathers and a little skull for it to hold. Oh, and I glued a little magnet on the back so it could be put on the fridge.








My actual invitation was a video. (I'll post it when I can figure it 
out.)


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

i have a couple from mystringdolls.com i got a discount after putting some links on my website  they arn't really halloween ones, but i love them as they are made to be keyrings they still show my dark and evil side though, i want to make some voooodoooo dolls on day though.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I clicked on this and at the same time this song came on

Voodoo Doll by the Scared Stiffs from the album Autopsy Turvy

I've been listening to the station "Cobwebs In The Closet" on

www.live365.com

Love it!

There are a ton of perfect stations on there for prop building, partying or just cleaning the house!


----------



## Mr Ghoul (Aug 2, 2010)

There's quite a few place of the web that give details how to make them (e.g. http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_5369687_make-string-dolls.html ) but the easiest way is probably out of straw - it's a bit easier to bunch together plus it is all very Blair Witch (if you were to use twigs, for example). Although, I think the head would be the hardest thing to get right.

Mr G


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

SkellyCat said:


> Last year we did a Voodoo/Bayou theme and it was fun and easy.
> For my save-the-dates I made little voodoo dolls. (Got the idea from a very creative and talented guy MROCK12079).
> I printed the date and time and the word COME on paper and tore it into small pieces and 'tea stained' it. Then I pinned it to the dolls chest. The doll was just made from twigs I collected from my yard, some muslin fabric and twine. Added a button eye and some feathers and a little skull for it to hold. Oh, and I glued a little magnet on the back so it could be put on the fridge.
> 
> ...


These are SOOOO cool!


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

we dropped these on people's doorsteps for an invite a few years ago. Fun to make and very effective!

Good Luck!


----------



## Tsukirei (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like you have plenty ideas already.
Here's one I made last year.

He's just a cross of sticks, with some straw ribbon (raffeta?) wrapped around to bulk it up. Then I wrapped him with fabric, hot glued the ends, then decorated.

The twine around him is actually holding the fabric, other than the ends.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, you are all so creative! I almost bought the keychain guys on ebay one day and decided instead to go ahead and make my own - a little less scary and authentic than what most of you are doing, but something that I can still shove pins in and customize to the recipient while still being pretty easy - and still cheap! I'm using felt and leftover embellishments from other projects, and a gingerbread boy cookie cutter as a template. I'll post some photos soon.


----------



## Tsukirei (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan. I look forward to seeing how they turn out!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking forward to see what you have there Heather.


----------

